# Videos of old school systems and shows?



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone know of a place where I can view some videos of old school systems and shows. finals, SBN Ect.

I remember Xmas 1995 I was sick as a dog. I was channel surfing and came across a show featuring the 1995 IASCA Finals. IIRC the channel just showed random sports. For that hour or so I felt great. So I know they are out there. 

Tim


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sure there's stuff out there on YouTube. It's just finding it!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOkD0zifQe4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qV27hqtKFQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj9iH0plqZ0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb89lqtJEYI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWYihj1fKaw


----------

